# To author. ATT and ATITool :)



## Ray Adams (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Wizzard.

Just want to ask you to make some changes in auto overclocking. Can you please include atitray.exe as an exception? ATT use OpenGL for 3D render and to check for artifacts, but with ATITools running video card will be overclocked at this moment .

P.S. I have already included ATITool.exe as exception for 2d/3d overclocking in ATI Tray Tools.

Thank you.
Ray Adams.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2004)

sure .. no prob .. how's your executable called?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2004)

do you have an instant messenger? i would like to chat with you about how you do the hooking etc a bit


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 24, 2004)

atitray.exe
Yes I have one, but don't want to post it in public place .
You can ask Unwinder about it, he can give it to you.
I can't find how can I write private messages here


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 24, 2004)

BTW. I din't fully implemented *2d/3d* autodetection yet. It is work fine right now, but  I will replace it in a future with different procedures, because I want to add some kind of FPS Metter for any 3D application. Like fraps.


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 24, 2004)

oups  Just found how to send private messages. 
Read your inbox.

[off]Sorry for flood[/off]


----------

